# my chicks outside



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

So, can i put for week old chicks outside in Arizona? Its 100+ degrees out here but they would be in shade and obviously have water at all times, they're inside as of now but can i put them out now????


----------



## DixieBee (Apr 18, 2013)

As long as they are feathered out


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

DixieBee said:


> As long as they are feathered out


So the heat won't effect them they are almost feathered out


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I am in the same boat but mine are 6 weeks old. Concerned about going from the garage where it's 80-88 degrees to 90-100+ degrees.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

GratefulGirl said:


> I am in the same boat but mine are 6 weeks old. Concerned about going from the garage where it's 80-88 degrees to 90-100+ degrees.


I put mine out with lots of water and a cold water bottle (frozen) i also filled up some tupper wares with water and a few blueberries and threw it in the freezer later theyll have fun


----------

